# Financial Consultant



## Newbie (6 Feb 2004)

Hi,
Can someone recommend a consultant that can look at my family's financial affairs and give professional advice on it status;
Wife and I pay max SSIA, I have Friends First With Profit Fund due in 10years, mortgage, etc.

What to get financial health check?


----------



## <A HREF=http://pub145.ezboard.com/baskaboutmoney.s (6 Feb 2004)

You can get a list of authorised advisors and multi-agency intermediaries from [broken link removed] on request if that's any use. I myself have dealt with Liam D Ferguson (a multi-agency intermediary - www.ferga.com ) having met him through this site and would have no hesitation in recommending him if a multi agency intermediary is OK for your needs. Others may have other recommendations.


----------



## gerry (7 Feb 2004)

Alan Moore also


----------



## Brendan Burgess (7 Feb 2004)

Michael Kiernan of [broken link removed] offers a focussed financial review for €400 and a full financial review for €700. 

He is an authorised adviser and so is free to advise you on all products. A multi-agency intermediaries is restricted to selling you products on behalf of the companies they represent.

Brendan


----------



## gerry (7 Feb 2004)

*you want a review*

If you are willing to pay for a review. Eddie Hobbes does a very thorough job with no commission charged.


----------



## JuJu (20 Feb 2004)

*Pay?*

If you pay for your review, do these lads have to refund their commision to you ?


----------



## Informednot (23 Feb 2004)

*My advice*

If you go with Eddie Hobbs expect to me amalgamating any current loans in to a credit union loan!


----------

